# Free Stuff During The Pandemic!



## Fenris-77 (Mar 17, 2020)

That's very cool. Gamers are awesome.


----------



## Abbasax (Mar 17, 2020)

Every awesome, though it looks like today's OOP freebie is actually Werewolf The Apocalypse 20th Anniversary Edition: Werewolf 20 is today’s FREE offer!


----------



## drl2 (Mar 17, 2020)

From a mini-painting FB group, one of the 3d modelers is giving away a set of monster STL files that normally goes for $25.









						Mutants PACK – Nickey's Hatchery
					

BEST PRICE!!! Get all Mutants at once! Product Includes the following STL files: 1x Mutated Undead Dragon 1x Chimera 1x Chimera with Base 1x Manticore 1x Mantic




					nickeyshatchery.com
				




Use coupon code ""StayHomeAndPrint"


----------



## imagineGod (Mar 17, 2020)

Loke Battle Mats are awesome. 
Tamsin is awesome.


----------



## imagineGod (Mar 17, 2020)

And luckily one of the Loke Battle Mats Kickstarters is still live for 5 more days.








						Towns & Taverns. 2 Modular Books of Battle Mats for Roleplay
					

Attention Adventurers! Encounter 2 adaptive battle map books for tabletop roleplay which align to create 1 epic evolving urban map.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## mcmillan (Mar 18, 2020)

Green Ronin is giving away Fantasy AGE basic rulebook, along with having everything in their store 20% off for an anniversary sale Stay Home and Play Fantasy AGE ... For Free! • Green Ronin Publishing


----------



## barasawa (Mar 18, 2020)

Here are some more things that publishers sent me emails about.  
Currently either Pay What You Want or Free.
Enjoy 


Altais








						Altais: Age of Ruin - Parhelia Games | Altais: Age of Ruin | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Altais: Age of Ruin - Altais is a fantasy game of forbidden magic and revolution in a dying world. Thousands of years have passed since Earth




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




ERA








						ERA: Epic Storytelling Game - Omnihedron Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

ERA: Epic Storytelling Game - ERA is a roleplaying game designed for small group play (1-2 players plus a storyteller) and quick play, with a session




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Exodus System








						-  | DriveThruRPG.com
					

-




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Tiny Supers








						Tiny Supers - Gallant Knight Games | TinyD6 | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Tiny Supers - WINNER OF A 2019 JUDGES CHOICE BAMFSIE AWARD! Tiny Supers is here! Tiny Supers is the newest iteration of the minimalist




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Titan Effect 








						Titan Effect RPG - Knight Errant Media | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Titan Effect RPG - Titan Effect RPG's Second Edition is now available here! A tactical espionage and science fiction RPG! The world is not




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Void Core








						The Void Core PDF - WildFire | The Void | DriveThruRPG.com
					

The Void Core PDF - This listing is for the PDF version of The Void Core. POD also available!  The Stars Were Never Meant For Us 2159 AD. It




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## barasawa (Mar 18, 2020)

Also, the White Wolf, now Onyx Path stuff for World of Darkness (20th anniversary versions) this week are below. (If you missed Monday and Tuesday, sorry.)





Monday is _*Vampire 20th Anniversary Edition: The Dark Ages*_ from *Onyx Path Publishing.*




Tuesday is _*Werewolf: The Apocalypse 20th Anniversary Edition*_ from *Onyx Path Publishing.*




Wednesday is _*Mage: The Ascension 20th Anniversary Edition*_ from *Onyx Path Publishing.*




Thursday is _*Changeling: The Dreaming 20th Anniversary Edition*_ from *Onyx Path Publishing.*




Friday is _*Wraith: The Oblivion 20th Anniversary Edition*_ from *Onyx Path Publishing.*


----------



## atanakar (Mar 18, 2020)

Green Ronin's Fantasy AGE Basic Book is currently free :









						Stay Home and Play Fantasy AGE … For Free!
					

Fantasy AGE for free: As many of you already know, we are having a 20th anniversary sale right now that puts almost everything in our online store on sale at 20




					greenronin.com


----------



## darjr (Mar 18, 2020)

James Introcasos adventure for Critical Role and WotC wildmount is free on DnDBeyond and Roll20









						Frozen Sick
					

D&D Beyond - Dungeons & Dragons Fifth Edition Tools, Rules, Races, Classes, Items, Spells, Monsters, and More




					www.dndbeyond.com


----------



## Undrave (Mar 18, 2020)

@Morrus "With a masthead in the shoe of a ferocious dragon" did you mean 'shape'??


----------



## GMMichael (Mar 18, 2020)

Modos 2, Free Edition is now marked down from $4.99 to free!  (Yes, I realize that $4.99 is not free, and no, I have no idea how/why it was marked up to $4.99.)









						Modos 2, Free Edition - Michael Terlisner | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Modos 2, Free Edition - A light, modular role-playing game is here!  The RPG draws its sword and attacks.  What do you do? Modos 2 not only le




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## jayoungr (Mar 18, 2020)

Rats, I'm sad that I missed the Vampire giveaway.  Did get Werewolf, though.


----------



## iftikar666 (Mar 18, 2020)

I got the Vampire one, missed the Werewolf one - will swap if you want?


----------



## darjr (Mar 18, 2020)

Scalzi’s Redshirts is free on Tor site for a short time.






						Tor.com’s eBook of the Month Club
					

Tor.com’s eBook of the Month Club




					ebookclub.tor.com


----------



## BigJackBrass (Mar 18, 2020)

darjr said:


> Scalzi’s Redshirts is free on Tor site for a short time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canada and the US only, alas.


----------



## barasawa (Mar 19, 2020)

Got an email with even more stuff, this time from "Up To Four Players".
They've got a webcomic that goes over playing some games. (Great into to a system.)
Their Savage Worlds strip was played in their own setting, Crystal Hearts.
A kickstarter made it available for everyone, and right now they've got some of it for free for anyone.

Crystal Heart (this is the main book)








						Crystal Heart - Up to Four Players | Crystal Heart | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Crystal Heart - In the world of Crystal Heart, people's hearts are literally made of stone. Agents of the mysterious organization Syn sc




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Mixed Heritage (one shot adventure)








						Mixed Heritage - A Crystal Heart One-shot - Up to Four Players | Crystal Heart | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Mixed Heritage - A Crystal Heart One-shot - A strange village. Weird fruits. Syn Agents. In this free one-shot adventure for Crystal Heart, the Agents are sent to




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Crystal Heart Tokens for VTs








						Crystal Heart Tokens for Virtual Tabletops - Up to Four Players | Crystal Heart | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Crystal Heart Tokens for Virtual Tabletops - Take our printable miniatures, reshape, reforge, and you get ready-made tokens for any virtual tabletop (VTT)!  Crystal




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Read All About Death! (another one shot adventure)








						Read All About Death! - A Crystal Heart One-shot - Up to Four Players | Crystal Heart | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Read All About Death! - A Crystal Heart One-shot - Stop Spreading the News In Bogovia’s capital of Puftzburg, the “News Paper” is the talk of the town. Not only beca




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Crystal Heart Starter Set (good to have, but it's not the core book)








						Crystal Heart Starter Set - Up to Four Players | Crystal Heart | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Crystal Heart Starter Set - Syn is looking for Crystal Hunters! Willing to replace your HEART with a CRYSTAL that gives you SUPERPOWERS?* (*Said Cry




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Crystal Heart #1 (compilation of the comic)








						Crystal Heart #1: Wild at Heart - Up to Four Players | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Crystal Heart #1: Wild at Heart - In our world, there are teams of Crystal Hunters, agents of the mysterious organization Syn. We call them… player char




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Crystal Heart #2 (compilation of the comics)








						Crystal Heart #2: Home is Where the Heart is - Up to Four Players | DriveThruComics.com
					

Crystal Heart #2: Home is Where the Heart is - In our world, there are teams of Crystal Hunters, agents of the mysterious organization Syn. We call them… player char




					www.drivethrucomics.com
				




Crystal Heart #3 (compilation of the comics)








						Crystal Heart #3: Heart of Stone - Up to Four Players | DriveThruComics.com
					

Crystal Heart #3: Heart of Stone - In our world, there are teams of Crystal Hunters, agents of the mysterious organization Syn. We call them… player char




					www.drivethrucomics.com
				




I know the comics 2 & 3 are links to drivethru comics instead of rpg, but it was much easier to find them on their, and both sites are actually the same company, server, and account, so it's not a problem, just a visual thing.

If you want to learn to play Savage Worlds (they've been updated to Adventure Edition already), the comics are a good start. Can't go wrong with this set, unless you don't like SW, in which case I don't know what to say but tastes vary  

If I get any more, I'll post those too.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 19, 2020)

Wish I had been able to snag Vampire. I have never played that game, and it is unlikely I will in the future, but I would have liked to see the guts of the game.


----------



## drl2 (Mar 19, 2020)

More STL freebies:









						Product Page | mysite
					






					www.duncanshadow.com
				












						Product Page | mysite
					






					www.duncanshadow.com


----------



## jayoungr (Mar 19, 2020)

DMMike said:


> Modos 2, Free Edition is now marked down from $4.99 to free!  (Yes, I realize that $4.99 is not free, and no, I have no idea how/why it was marked up to $4.99.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know much about this game; anyone tried it, or at least read it?  What's it like?  (I know I could just download it, but I'm curious about other people's experiences.)


----------



## darjr (Mar 19, 2020)

I don’t play a lot of video games but this is cool of them.









						GOG is offering 27 free games to help you relax at home
					

GOG's 'Stay at home and play some games' freebies are a blast from the past, and exactly what we need right now.




					www.pcworld.com


----------



## darjr (Mar 19, 2020)

Drokk it!









						Free to download: 400 pages of epic Judge Dredd!
					

Going into self-imposed isolation to combat the spread of COVID-19? Fear not, 2000 AD is here to make the process less painful – and for free! The critically and fan-acclaimed Judge Dredd: The Complete Case Files Vol.5 is now available to download FOR FREE from the 2000 AD webshop. Download now...




					2000ad.com


----------



## practicalm (Mar 19, 2020)

Steve Jackson Games is offering Melee for free
Steve Jackson Games Daily Illuminator


----------



## GMMichael (Mar 20, 2020)

jayoungr said:


> I don't know much about (Modos 2); anyone tried it, or at least read it?  What's it like?  (I know I could just download it, but I'm curious about other people's experiences.)



I've tried it, read it, and written it.  So I might be biased.  But the lone rating on DTRPG of 3 out of 5 stars is fair - it's designed to be the average game that you customize until it becomes 5 out of 5.

What it's like in a nutshell:
Rules-light, theatre-of-the-mind combat, characters a-la-carte.  GM (or players) can skip rolling for convenience, players are invited to narrate a bit, rules are laid bare so you can tinker with them.  More here: Modos RPG | Obsidian Portal


----------



## nedjer (Mar 20, 2020)

These might suit some kids stuck at home. Free with a 0.00 in the PWYW box.









						Story Cards: Dreams and Nightmares - Dragonfly | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Story Cards: Dreams and Nightmares - The story cards are made of icons, colours, textures, edges and shadows. Each card can act as an entertainment or help w




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 20, 2020)

I don't know if it's for the pandemic or not, but Cats of Catthulhu, Book I: The Nekonomikon is currently free:

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/128633/Cats-Of-Catthulhu-Book-I-THE-NEKONOMIKON


----------



## jayoungr (Mar 24, 2020)

Troll Lord Games is offering Castles & Crusades for free:









						Troll Lord Games • Makers of Castles & Crusades and many other RPGs
					

Troll Lord Games




					www.trolllord.com


----------

